# Lizards that don't drop their tails



## GSMenardi (Oct 17, 2010)

Are there any lizards or skinks that don't drop their tails?

I've tried a couple of google searchs, but all they bring up is how the blue tongue will drop it's tail if it feels threatened. I tried searching the forum as well, but it didn't bring up anything relevant.

Thanks in advance


----------



## GeckoJosh (Oct 17, 2010)

Dragons and monitors dont drop their tails, most captive breed geckos and skinks wont either unless you literally dangle them by their tail.
I own many geckos and im yet to have it happen


----------



## 1issie (Oct 17, 2010)

Geckoman said:


> Dragons and monitors dont drop their tails, most captive breed geckos and skinks wont either unless you literally dangle them by their tail.
> I own many geckos and im yet to have it happen



I agree,but,beardies and monitors and dragons tend to lose the tips of their tail to fighting or captive bred juvis tend to bite their brother or sisters tail.


----------



## eipper (Oct 17, 2010)

I have seen some species of gecko drop their tails with the lizard being touched

Cheers
Scott


----------



## GSMenardi (Oct 17, 2010)

So only dragons and monitors don't drop their tails (of their own choice)? Thanks for the info!


----------

